# Frage Diagnosedeckungsgrad und MTTFd nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1



## m0erk (21 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu in dem Thema und habe einige grundsätzliche Verständnisfragen.

Ich möchte einen DCavg berechnen. Dieser gibt doch den Grad der Diagnose für die Gesamte Sicherheitsfunktion an, richtig? Also ich habe Kat. 2 und für Input Logik und Output je einen DC bestimmt und diesen möchte ich nun in einen DCavg umrechnen. Formel dafür ist ja bekannt. Ist der DCavg wirklich für die gesamte Sicherheitsfunktion zu bestimmen oder nur für die einzelnen Subsysteme (Input/Logik/Output)? 
Weiter wird in der Formel zur Berechnung von DCavg die MTTFd Werte der einzelnen Subsysteme verwendet. Welchen MTTFd Wert nehme ich nun? Den wirklich berechneten Wert (dieser liegt deutlich über 100 Jahre) oder greifft an dieser Stelle schon die Deckelung des MTTFd auf 100 Jahre?! Welchen MTTFd Wert nehme ich nun? 100 oder die errechneten 5820?

Noch eine letzte kleine Frage: bei der Erstellung des Blockschaltbildes: wie genau wird im Blockschaltbild die Diagnosefunktion (Testfunktion) der Sicherheits-SPS berücksichtigt? Ich habe schwierigkeiten beim erstellen des Blockschaltbildes für die Kat. 2, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Testfunktion der Sicherheits-SPS richtig darstellen kann.

Es handelt sich um eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung, welche 1-kanalig mittels einen personenschutzgeeigneten Endschalters durch die Sicherheits-SPS überwacht wird. Die Verriegelung der Schutzeinrichtung folgt dem Ruhestrom-Prinzip (Logisch "LOW" bedeutet: Schutzeinrichtung Verriegelt) Die Entriegelung erfolgt mittels eines "normalen" (nicht sicherheitsgerichteten) Schützes. 

Vielen Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## snake_1842 (23 Juli 2014)

Hast du schonmal im BGIA Report 2/2008 geschaut. Da steht alles rund um die 13849 sehr genau beschrieben auch mit Bespielen.


----------



## Safety (26 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Du hast ja gleich viele Fragen, ich fang mal an:

Man kann auch ganz ohne Subsysteme eine SF berechnen, das hängt aber von den Daten ab die man vom Hersteller der Bauteile bekommt. Wenn man z.B. Sistema benutzt dann berechnet diese Software in jedem Sub den PFH also auch den DCavg und addiert dann die PFH aller Sub. Also benutze eine Software dann ist das einfacher. Auch die MTTFd Frage ist durch die Software einfacher, die  Norm kennt eigentlich keine Sub sonders nur Kanäle und da liegen dann alle Wert der Bauteile, da Du  aber von vielen Herstellern nur PFH bekommst geht das nicht also werden dann die PFH addiert wie oben schon geschrieben.
Zu dem MTTFd die Norm verlangt eine Begrenzung auf 100 a pro Kanal, wie auch gesagt eigentlich gibt es keine Sub jetzt begrenzt Du die MTTFd mehrfach auf 100 a. Nochmal verwende eine Software wie z.B. Sistema die macht das alles für Dich.


----------



## m0erk (31 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich habe jetzt mal eine weitere Frage: Siemens gibt für seine Bauteile sowohl die MTBF (2*MTBF=MTTFd) als auch den PFH Wert an. Diese beiden Werte passen meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen, denn es wird ein PFH Wert von 1,42E-09 für ein Bauteil angegeben und für das selbe Bauteil gibt Siemens die MTTFd mit 29,8 a an. Welchen Wert nehme ich jetzt für die Berechnung?! Ich nehme an, dass der PFH Wert eine höhere Aussagekraft besitzt aber wie passt das mit der Angabe zum MTTFd überein? Gibt es hier klare Regelungen, welcher Wert vorzuziehen ist?

Viele Grüße,
m0erk


----------



## snake_1842 (31 Juli 2014)

Der PFH (Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Gefahrbringenden Ausfalls pro Stunde) beschreibt die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit deiner Sicherheitsfunktion bzw. deines Subsystems. Der MTTFd-Wert (Erwartungswert der mittleren Zeit bis zum gefahrbringenden Ausfall) Beschreibt das Ausfallverhalten eines Bauteils in deiner Sicherheitsfunktion bzw. Subsystems. Wenn Simens eine Angabe zum PFH macht wird es sich um ein sicheres Subsystem handeln mit einem ensprechenden SIL bzw PL.


----------



## m0erk (31 Juli 2014)

Also nehme ich, wenn Verfügbar, immer den PFH Wert und nur wenn dieser nicht Verfügbar sein sollte, Berechne ich das PL über den MTTFd bzw B10d Wert, richtig?


----------



## snake_1842 (31 Juli 2014)

Jupp, zum Beispiel entspricht ein PFH - Wert von > 10[SUP]-7[/SUP] bis < 10[SUP]-6[/SUP] einem PL=d.


----------

